

Ask HN: Ways to find large numbers of users for a survey - takinola

I have a great idea that seems to make sense to a couple potential users that I have talked to.  However, I would like to run a survey on a much wider sample than I can reach within my personal network.&#60;p&#62;What are the techniques you use to find large groups of potential targets for your surveys.
======
samratjp
If possible, look into meetups. They are awesome sources of real time
surveying :-)

If you are doing enterprise software or even small business, getting a letter
of intent to purchase can help you raise money as well, if you need to.

------
coryl
Start digging for bloggers and other potential customers by Googling relevant
queries. Either send them to your dry test page, or ask them if you can chat
over IM.

